
Comparison of Mortality Rates for Patients Treated by Male vs. Female Physicians - mrestko
http://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamainternalmedicine/fullarticle/2593255
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13213421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13213421)

------
mrestko
Would the administrator that marked this as "dupe" please link to the other
discussion? I can't find it.

